

Dalio warns Fed of 1937-style rate risk - kaushikktiwari
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/7a535d24-ccb7-11e4-b5a5-00144feab7de.html

======
cauterized
Stock market !== economy. The stock market can rise without lifting employment
meaningfully (as we've seen ample evidence of since 2008) and fall without
meaningfully hurting employment. Meanwhile, low interest rates mean little
incentive to save (for emergencies or retirement) when you have no hope of
keeping up with inflation.

